

Pple Needs to Do More to Keep Porn off iPhones, Watchdog Group Says - jamesbressi
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/04/27/apple-iphones-porno-apps-stimulating-opposition-parents/

======
jamesbressi
What? What?!? Hey, PTC (socially conservative Parents Television Council) is
your marketing and recruiting efforts that weak that you have to ride the
gravy train of higher-than-the-usual iPhone media buzz to put out this
statement?

Here is a crazy idea... DON'T let your children have iPhones OR take personal
accountability and monitor your children. Oh, wait, I get it. If you did that,
then you wouldn't have a "council" anymore--you sly devil's you.

But, I really like this one "The group has publicly demanded that Apple stop
providing porn to children -- and clean up its act."

I'm sorry, I missed the part where Apple and similar companies' products
market this as a toy or for children. Should they start selling these in
sealed plastic bags with a choking hazard warning in size 18 font written
repeatedly all over it like a McDonald's drive-thru toy also?

